# Keine Wakü für GTX 1060 ???



## Sagnafain (22. Oktober 2016)

*Keine Wakü für GTX 1060 ???*

Hallo zsm,

ich bin dabei mein PC zu Modden und würde gerne meine neue GTX 1060 Wasserkühlen, jedoch finde ich nur aufsetze für die 1070 und 1080. Nun weis ich nicht ob die exakt baugleich sind.

Weis da jemand was ?

Bevor Aussagen kommen wie : "sinnlos" oder der gleichen ===> es soll Modding sein und bedarf keiner Notwendigkeit zur besseren Kühlung.... Es soll einfach schöner aussehen.

thx ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2016)

Das wird IMHO nicht passen, denn allein die GPU ist ja komplett anders. Die 1070 und 1080 haben nen über 300mm² großen GP104, die GTX 1060 aber den nur 200mm² großen GP106

Wasserkühler speziell für die GTX 1060 gibt es derzeit keine. Es kann, dass da noch welche kommen - die 1060 erschien ja nach der 1070/1080. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es für so eine "billige" Karte keinen Sinn macht, das anzubieten. Die 1060er sind ja eh leise, und die Leute, die NUR wegen Modding dann nen Wakü suchen, aber dann eine Graka für "nur" 250-300€ haben, sind echt nur ganz wenige. 

Du kannst aber mal bei den drei bekannten Herstellern/Shops Aquatuning Germany  und Alphacool und EKWaterblocks nachfragen. Bei letzteren werden bei manchen GTX 1060 Kühler angezeigt, die zu anderen Karten passen, wenn man das in der Suche eingibt - aber keine Ahnung, ob das korrekt ist. https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/   welche GTX 1060 hast du denn genau? Bei vielen kommt "we have no plans...", also keine Pläne, nen Kühler anzubieten. Aber es werden immer auch "Universalkühler" angezeigt, die kühlen dann halt nur die GPU, da muss man genau schauen, ob es passen könnte.


----------



## Sagnafain (24. Oktober 2016)

MSI GTX 1060

ja na wenn nicht, es hat ja keine eile und eine GTX 1070/1080 wären ja nochmal 200 -300 € mehr + Wakü-Block... so viel hab ich nun doch nicht ^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> MSI GTX 1060
> 
> ja na wenn nicht, es hat ja keine eile und eine GTX 1070/1080 wären ja nochmal 200 -300 € mehr + Wakü-Block... so viel hab ich nun doch nicht ^^


  also, von der GTX 1070 gibt es inzwischen schon recht viele Modelle für "nur" 400-450€. Das wären dann nur 100-150€ mehr als Deine MSI  

Für Deine MSI wird bei EKWB folgendes angezeigt https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=2101   da ist zB das hier dabei https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc1080-gtx-tf6-nickel  kostet 120€, ZB bei caseking https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-fc-1080-1070-gtx-tf6-nickel-waek-1288.html . Laut EKWB passt das auch für die GTX 1060. Aber ich weiß nicht genau, ob da noch zusätzlich ne Backplate her muss oder ob du da nix mehr brauchst außer halt Anschlussschrauben. 


Hast du denn schon nen Kühler und brauchst vlt. nur einen Teil des GPU-Kühlers neu? Was hast du denn überhaupt an Wakü-Teilen bereits parat?


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2016)

naja, das Problem dürfte ein Beliebheits und Preis Problem sein, auch wenn die 1060 die 970 beerbt, die 970 war halt ziemlich beliebt so dass sich dort einige finden die da mal noch nen paar Euro in die Hand nehmen für eine WaKü


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2016)

Denke auch, daß der Markt für ein OC und damit Spezialkühlung einer 250-300 EUR Karte nicht sehr groß ist. Für den Preis von 1060+WK bekommst Du schon eine gute 1070. Das macht daher nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Selbst bei der 1070 sehe ich noch nicht wirklich einen Sinn darin, weil es kurz über dieser noch die 1080 gibt. Da ist es im Prinzip das gleiche. Für eine 1070+WK  bekommt man schon eine 1080. Erst ab der 1080 aufwärts (aufgrund der Preisdifferenz zur Titan) sehe ich einen Sinn in WK.

Und wie gesagt: Der Markt für eine aufwendige Wasserkühlung bei einer Midrange-Grafikkarte ist einfach nicht wirklich da. Dazu ist 1. die Preisstaffelung zur nächsten Leistungsklasse zu eng und halt 2. die Nachfrage nicht wirklich da.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Für den Preis von 1060+WK bekommst Du schon eine gute 1070. Das macht daher nicht wirklich viel Sinn.



Es muss ja auch nicht alles für jeden Sinn machen, er will die Wasserkühlung nur wegen der Optik "es  soll Modding sein und bedarf keiner Notwendigkeit zur besseren  Kühlung.... Es soll einfach schöner aussehen.". 
Sonst könnte er sich  auch bei den Warehousdelz für 400 Euro die Zotac 1070 Amp Extreme Edition  holen, dieser Brocken hat nämlich ein verdammt gutes Kühlsystem.


----------



## Enisra (24. Oktober 2016)

Quatsch, der Markt muss nur Groß genug sein
Und der Sinn von WaKüs ist verschieden, Lautstärke, Übertakten, etc.
Ob das Sinn macht, keine Ahnung


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2016)

Gut, an das Thema Optik hatte ich jetzt mit keiner Silbe gedacht.....


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gut, an das Thema Optik hatte ich jetzt mit keiner Silbe gedacht.....


 aber genau DAS hat Sagnafain doch extra als Motivation gepostet und drum gebeten, deswegen NICHT über den Sinn zu diskutieren ^^ 

Es ist aber halt in der Tat so: die GTX 970er kosteten mind. 320€, selbst die billigste, und die waren auch noch je nach Modell RELATIV laut. Und die nächstbessere sinnvolle Karte war erst eine GTX 980 Ti, denn die normale 980er war mit Preisen ab 500€ bei nur 15% mehr Leistung an sich eine Unverschämtheit. Daher haben sehr viele eine GTX 970 oder auch R9 290 / 390 gekauft, und für die gibt es eine gewisse Auswahl an WaKüs, weil die Karten eben auch teils wirklich nicht leise waren - vor allem die AMDs "dank" 100W mehr Strombedarf unter Last. Eine GTX 1060 aber: die sind so stromefffzient, dass es kaum einen Grund gibt, die noch leiser machen zu "müssen", und mit den Kosten einer Wakü kann man sich dann echt auch fast schon eine leise GTX 1070 holen, die im Gegensatz zur GTX 980 vs 970 auch wirklich einen spürbaren Leistungsschub bringt. D.h. da bleiben dann echt nur ein paar Modding-Freaks als Zielgruppe für eine 1060er-Wakü über.

ABER, wie ja verlinkt: scheinbar gibt es ja von EKWB passende Kühler, und vlt. sind ohnehin viele 1070/1080er-Kühler kompatibel. Wenn das Platinendesign und der Raum um die GPUs herum ähnlich aussieht, dann könnte das gehen, und wenn die Kühlfläche für die GPU an sich viel zu groß für die GPU der 1060 ist, weil eine 1070/1080 eine größere GPU hat, schadet es ja nicht. Hauptsache es sind keine anderen Chips oder Kondensatoren im Weg. Daher ruhig mal die Firmen anfragen. Vlt passt es ja, aber nicht alle haben es bereits "offiziell" getestet, weil das ja auch Kosten verursacht.


----------



## Sagnafain (25. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon nen Kühler und brauchst vlt. nur einen Teil des GPU-Kühlers neu? Was hast du denn überhaupt an Wakü-Teilen bereits parat?



Ich habe eine WaKü für die CPU mit alles Anschlüssen und Hardtubes + einen extra 360mm Radiator. Das einzige bzw. das was man für eine GPU-WaKü braucht habe ich noch alles nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Ich habe eine WaKü für die CPU mit alles Anschlüssen und Hardtubes + einen extra 360mm Radiator. Das einzige bzw. das was man für eine GPU-WaKü braucht habe ich noch alles nicht.


 also, 1x 360-Radi könnte knapp werden, wenn es schön leise bleiben soll. Ansonsten hab ich ja alles gesagt, was ich weiß bzw. rausfinden konnte


----------



## Sagnafain (27. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, 1x 360-Radi könnte knapp werden...




stimmt doofer Satzbau ^^ "+ einen extra Radiator."
Momentan habe ich nur für die CPU einen 240mm großen Radiator drin. 
also 240mm+360mm = insgesamt 600mm Kühlfläche für CPU und angestrebte GPU.

na mal schauen habe bei Alphacool herausgefunden das Anregungen gerne gesehen sind und wenn man ganz tief in die Tasche greift machen die sogar eine Sonderanfertigung, aber das würde sämtliche Rahmen sprengen.

OK, also werde ich erst mal abwarten was kommt.

Danke für euren Einsatz in allen Kommentaren zu meinem Anliegen


----------

